# South African Air Show



## seesul (Jul 27, 2008)

Early morning anglers are treated to the spectacle of four T6 Harvard Aircraft from The Flying Lions Aerobatic Team water-skiing across the Klipdrift Dam near Johannesburg South Africa.
Lead by Scully Levin, with wingmen Arnie Meneghelli, Stewart Lithgow and Ellis Levin, these renowned airshow display teams rehearse a sequence for the newly launched 'Aviation Action' television program on Super Sport.

Arnie Meneghelli from Academy Brushware, owner of the aircraft, had this to say, 'What we did today I believe is a world first. It illustrates that South African air show pilots are amongst the best in the world.'

This unusual act, approved by the South African Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), and supported by Castrol Aviation, was meticulously planned and took place under the watchful eye of divers and paramedics that were on site.

This was pretty daring. Just one little ripple or downdraft etc., and it would all be over. A one foot drop and you'll nose over into the water.

video: Airshow Videos


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, that is pretty neat.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 27, 2008)

nobody flinch


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 27, 2008)

Just for a little side note when they did that flight a few years ago the brakes were on


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW. That is just so dangerous. Cool looking though.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 28, 2008)

Most of them are all ex SAAF pilots. Nobody wants to fly for SAAF anymore 

Very cool though, and a bit crazy IMHO, Thanks

edd


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool, just slightly crazy though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, seen this before....amazing stuff.....


----------



## <simon> (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got a video of them doing that somewhere.

Crazy isn't it??!! Looks great though!


----------



## <simon> (Aug 3, 2008)

Here it is

Enjoy!


----------

